# אז מה קרדיטים?



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

אז מה קרדיטים?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יאללה מתחילה לחפור עם הרבה צלל והמון תמונות
בהצלחה שיהיה לנו


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

מי אנחנו 
שלי מעצבת אביזרים בינתיים עובדת בשיווק בחברת תוכנה בת עוד מעט 34 ושבתאי אח בבית חולים בן עוד מעט 33. גרים עם הכלב שלנו טוקו עוד מעט בן 8 בחולון.
אנחנו ביחד כבר קרוב ל9 שנים

התמונה היא מהשנה הראשונה שלנו יחד צעירים ויפים


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

איך הכרנו? 
לפני הרבה שנים למדתי עוד בירושלים תואר במתמטיקה (מישהו אמר חננה ולא קיבל). היה באותו זמן את יום הסטודנט שהיה בפעם היחידה במגרש טדי. באותו יום נפגשתי עם חברה שלי שלקחה אותי לפגוש ח'ברה שלה שלמדו איתה במכינה. התחלתי לדבר איתם שואלים שאלות כי גם אני עשיתי מכינה ואז משום מקום אחד הבחורים שדיברתי איתם מתחיל לשאול:
הוא: " אבא שלך עובד בתעשיה אווירית?"
אני (המומה): "כן?!"
הוא: "וקוראים לו אריה?"
אני (בלב אמאל'ה סטוקר): "כן?!"
הוא: "בגללך אני פה בגללך אני באוניברסיטה..."
עכשיו לכו שנה לפני כן.
בעצם לכו יותר מ30 שנה אחורה
אבי שלי ואבא שלו עובדים יחד בתעשיה אווירית כתף לכתף באותו המפעל כבר למעלה מ30 שנה.  שנה לפני זה הבחור חזר מהמזרח והחליט ללכת ללמוד. אבא שלו סיפר לו על "הבת של אריה" שלומדת באוניברסיטה ולפני היא עשתה מכינה. אז אבא שלי נתן לאבא שלו את המספר שלי. הבחור התקשר אלי ודיברנו בערך חצי שעה על המכינה שאחרי זה הוא החליט ללכת ללמוד במכינה בזכותי.
דרך אגב הבחור מעדיף לספר את כל הסיפור שלנו הפוך מהסוף להתחלה... אין לי מושג למה


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

Just meant to be


----------



## orangeada (14/3/14)

איזה סיפור גדול!!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

ההצעה שלא היתה 
לפני 3 שנים נסענו לנו לצימר בצפון שאחר כך הלכנו לחרמון לשחק קצת בשלג. כשהגענו לחרמון אני רואה שלט ענקי שרשום עליו "שלי התנשאי לי?"
כמובן אני מכירה את הבחור שלי ויודעת שהוא לא מאלו שעושים מחוות רומנטיות גרנדיוזיות מדי אבל החלטתי לזרום על זה בצחוק
אנחנו יוצאים מהאוטו ואני אומרת לו "כן כן כן..."
הוא לא מבין על מה אני מדברת ואז הראתי לו את השלט הענקי.
כמובן שצילמנו ומיד העלינו לפייסבוק בתור בדיחה
תוך שניה הפייסבוק היה מלא במזל טובים וקולללוים. השיא היה שחברים של ההורים שלו התחילו להתקשר אליהם להגיד להם מזל טוב.


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

הסיפור הזה כל פעם מצחיק אותי מחדש! מודה שגם אני כמעט נפלתי בפח כשראיתי את התמונה בפייס


----------



## Bobbachka (20/3/14)

אדיר!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

ההצעה שכן היתה 
במשך כל השנים שלנו ביחד תמיד משהו נופל ואנחנו לא מצליחים לחגוג אירועים ביחד למעט ימי הולדת. אפילו בוולנטיין דיי אנחנו חוגגים יום אחרי. לכבוד ה8 שנים ביחד שבי החליט שאנחנו חייבים אבל חייבים ללכת למסעדה מפונפנת. לי זה לא היה כזה קריטי כי הייתי עם הפרויקט גמר על הראש ולא היה איכפת לי במיוחד. מצאנו איזה גרופון למסעדה צרפתית קטנטנה בדרום תל אביב שמאז נסגרה (בעסה לא נוכל להביא את הנכדים לשם). ישבנו ואכלנו את המנות שלנו ודיברנו על העולם ועל בכלל. אני מכורת קינוחים חיכיתי רק לזה. פתאום בין הסטייק לקינוחים שלי הוא מתחיל להגיד נו אז מה את אומרת עלינו לאן אנחנו הולכים ומה יקרה איתנו. פסימית שכמותי החלטתי שהוא בטח רוצה להיפרד ממני או משהו כזה. שניה אחרי זה אני רואה אותו כורע ברך לידי עם קופסא שחורה וטבעת בתוכה ושואל אותי אם אני רוצה להיות איתו לעולם. כמובן שאמרתי כן!!! 

ואז המלצר הגיע עם הקינוחים ובקושי יכולתי לאכול ביס מרוב ההתרגשות ורק רציתי ללכת משם ולספר לכל העולם.  החוסר תאבון הזה המשיך איתי הלאה באותו השבוע שהיה השבוע הכי נוראי לקראת ההגשה של הפרויקט שפשוט ירדתי 800 גרם.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

תחילת החיפושים ואיך הגענו בסוף לאיזווד 
אף פעם לא חשבתי איך תיראה החתונה כי לא ממש תיכננתי שאני אתחתן. כבר מגיל צעיר הבנתי שאין חובה להתחתן. לא ידעתי למה אני נכנסת ומה צריך לעשות בחתונה. עשינו סבב בידיעה שיש לנו תקציב X  להכל. 
בסופו של כל ההתבעסות שלנו מהחיפוש והעובדה שהבחור שלי לא מת על חתונות וכל ההתעסקות עם ספקים (ממש שונא את המילה הזאת משום מה הבחור( החלטנו בעצת חברה שלי להיכנס לאיזווד ולבדוק מה יש. 
האמת הדבר שהם קנו אותנו בו זה העזרה בהתמקחות מול המקום שרצינו על המינימום אורחים שרצינו. משם לא הייתי הכי מרוצה מכל ההתנהלות שהיתה. החליפו לנו 3 מארגנות. המארגנות עצמן הידים שלהן מאוד כבולות למחירים ולא יכולות יותר מדי להתמקח ולעזור מול בקשות שהיו לנו עם הספקים. תמיד שלחו אותי לדבר מולם. אולי זה היה רק אצלנו. היה גם מקרה שלא העבירו פרטים כנראה לאחד הספקים. לפחות בענין של הזיכוים שיצאו לנו בסוף החתונה הם היו בסדר וישר הביאו לנו את הזיכוי בצ'ק בלי שנצטרך לרדוף אחריהם. דבר נוסף שהם עזרו לי היה בהנחה בשמלות קלה שמקבלים דרכם להרבה מעצבות.
המסקנות שלי לזוגות אחרים שכן מחליטים ללכת על איזיווד הן:
כל ההתמקחויות שיש לכם תעשו מול המנהל מכירות בהתחלה ותסכמו על הכל איתם מראש כולל מה להוריד ומה להוסיף.
אל תפחדו לבוא אליהם אחרי שראיתם מקום. לפעמים ניתן לקבל הצעה אפילו למקום שהייתם בו.
כל ההתכתבויות מולם תעשו באימיילים שהכל יהיה כתוב לכם.
לפני הפגישה תעברו על רשימת הספקים שלהם ותראו אם אלו ספקים שהייתם רוצים לעבוד איתם. יש להם רשימה של הרבה ספקים איכותים מאוד אבל אם יש מישהו ספציפי שבא לכם עדיף לדעת מראש. אני כן מצאתי את עצמי בין כל הספקים.
בספקים הקטנים שיש להם מצאתי כאלו שהיו יותר זולים. אצלנו למשל ויתרתי על חבילת הקישקושים מהם ומצאתי מחיר יותר נמוך. כנ"ל לגבי הסעה למקום.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

טבעות- מלצר ירושלים 
את הטבעות קנינו במלצר בירושלים. מלצר מסבר הוא מוסד מאוד ידוע בירושלים בכל מה שקשור לתכשיטים. המחירים שלו ממש הוגנים והאיכות של התכשיטים ממש גבוהה. הבחור קנה שם את הטבעת האירוסין בעצת הבחור של Raspail שסיפר לו על המקום הזה כי אנחנו לא ירושלמים ולא היינו מודעים אליו לפני כן.

כמה חודשים הגענו אליו שוב לבחור את הטבעות לחתונה. מלצר היה ממש אדיב למרות כמות האנשים שהייתה בחנות בכל הזמן הזה. הציע איזה טבעת תחזיק מעמד הכי הרבה זמן וגם איזה עיצוב לא ישחק. נבחרה טבעת ואפילו לא הייתי צריכה לתקן אותה. לבחור קנינו טבעת פשוטה ביותר כי היה סיכוי שהוא לא ישאר איתה יותר מדי זמן אחרי החתונה וכך קרה באמת.
אחרי החופה הסתבר לי שיש לי עוד הרבה חברים שקנו את הטבעת ממלצר. מסתבר שהוא אפילו שם ידוע בין הרבנים שיודעים שכל טבעת שלנו נחשבת כשרה.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

ועוד תמונה של הטבעות 
הצלם הנהדר שלנו עבד כ"כ קשה על התמונות האלו שחבל לא להראות אותן.
המצע של הטבעות הן סוכריות לקישוט עוגה דרך אגב.


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

איזה יופי!!! 
הטבעת שלך מהממת!


----------



## afrikana (30/3/14)

ואו תמונה מקסימה ביותר


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

ההזמנה 
את ההזמנה שלנו הכינה לי קרובת משפחה. אומנם אני מעצבת בהשכלתי אבל גרפיקה ממני והלאה. ישבנו ביחד אני והיא אני הבאתי את הקונספט שהיה בהשראה של קופסאות פח של פעם שאני אוספת באדיקות ואהבה רבה (הן עוד יחזרו בהמשך הדרך). לקופסאות יש מראה מאוד ישן של שנות ה40 ומזה הגענו לבובות נייר כאלו שמלבישים אותן במגזרות מנייר. ביקשתי ממנו שההזמנה תהיה נקיה. גם מאחורה של ההזמנה אין יותר מדי מלל.
ביקשתי שגם בהזמנה יהיה המשפט מהשיר שלנו חופה.

את ההזמנות וכל שאר הדברים הדפסתי בחולון גרף שאני מכירה אותם מאז הלימודים. תכננתי להוסיף קוד QR להזמנה שיתן את דרכי ההגעה דרך בוויז וקוד לאישורי הגעה. הבעיה הייתה שהמעטפות שקיבלנו מהמקום היו עם מפה מודפסת מאחור ולכן החלטתי להדפיס את הקודים על כרטיס ביקור ולחבר אותו להזמנה. החיבור להזמנה נעשה בעזרת חוט אופים בצבעים לבן צהוב, לבן אדום ולבן חום. 

אני כ"כ מרוצה מההזמנה שיצאה לנו. קיבלנו עליה המון מחמאות.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)




----------



## soosh1 (17/3/14)

מהמם!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

והחיבור שעשיתי 
התמונה צולמה ע"י


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

הזמנה מדליקה!!! 
ממש אהבתי את הקונספט, והביצוע לא פחות ממושלם! (וזה מתייחס גם לצד האחורי של ההזמנה, שמהמם לא פחות למרות שאין תמונה...)


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

חכי יהיה 
צילום שלי אבל אני צריכה לעבוד עליו כידוע לך


----------



## elinoket (14/3/14)

יפה


----------



## nitzan gng (15/3/14)

איזה משפט חמוד! 
זה מהשיר מהפסקול של ג'ונו! עם הסצנה החמודה בסוף שהם שרים ביחד  מקסים!
יש שם עוד שיר - all I want is you שממש התלבטנו בהתחלה אם לקחת כשיר כניסה לחופה ובסוף החלטנו שלא.


----------



## Bobbachka (20/3/14)

מקסים!!!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

חתונה יהודית מה אני? 
אני אומנם מגיעה מבית דתי לשעבר אבל בעיקרון אני אתאיסטית כבר הרבה שנים  ואומנם מאוד מכבדת את הדת היהודית אבל לא מכבדת את מוסדותיה בארץ. המחשבה להתחתן דרך מוסד שאני לא מכבדת עשתה לי רע מאוד וכבר התחלתי לחשוב איך אנחנו הולכים להתחתן בדרך אחרת אבל בסופו של דבר הסכמתי כן להתחתן בעיקר בשביל ההורים שלנו. אני יכולה להגיד שאני עדין אפילו לאחר כל התהליך הזה חושבת שצריכה להיות עוד אלטרנטיבה לרבנות. אני מקווה שהילדים שלי יוכלו להנות מזה.

*צוהר*
מראש ידענו שאם חתונה "כשרה" אז רק דרך צוהר ולא שום מקום אחר. כל ההתנהלות מולם היתה מאוד נעימה ומהירה.
הלכנו יחד עם אורן של הדר ועם החברה הטובה שלי.
הפגישה איתם היתה נעימה ומהירה בלי יותר מדי בעיות. קיבלנו רשימה של כל הדברים שחסרים לנו להשלמת התהליך.
כל מה שהיה חסר לנו יכלנו להעביר במייל או כשקיבלנו את הכתובה.

*מדריכת כלות- אביגיל*
אל המדריכת כלות הגעתי גם דרך צוהר. ביקשתי מראש מדריכת זוגות כי אם אני סובלת אז שגם הוא יסבול . נפגשנו אצלה בפתח תקווה והתחלנו לדבר על זוגיות ועליו ומי אנחנו ומה אנחנו ולא רק בהקשר הדתי יהודי. 
בסופו של דבר היא הייתה חייבת להעביר לי את תכני החובה על כל נושא הטהרה אבל היא עשתה את זה בלי הפחדות או סיפורי הבל. מאוד אהבתי גם שהיא הרגיעה אותי קצת מכל ענין המקווה והכניסה אליו כי אני הייתי מאוד לחוצה בגלל שלא רציתי את זה.

*מקווה- מקווה רמת אביב*
כמו שאמרתי אני מאוד הייתי לחוצה ומאוד לא אהבתי את הרעיון של מקווה. פחדתי מאוד מהבלניות במקווה שהן יתחילו לבדוק אותי לפני הטבילה. בגלל הלחץ והחוסר רצון לטבול דחיתי אותו כ"כ והתעלמתי ממנו.

אחרי הפגישה עם המדריכה שהיה לי כבר תאריך העלתי סטטוס בפייסבוק על חיפוש / הגועל שלי מהרעיון של המקווה. הרבה חברות שלי ומכרות ניסו לעזור לי בהודעות או בפרטי עד שפתאום קיבלתי הודעה מחברה "תקשיבי את הולכת למקווה הזה והז וזה סוף הסיפור." זאת חברה שאני סומכת על הבחירות שלה (אצלה ראינו את הרב שלנו בפעם הראשונה) וידעתי שאם היא ממליצה אז אני יהייה לי טוב שם. התקשרתי וקבעתי לי תאריך. במקווה רמת אביב הם לא שומרים את הטבילה הראשונה לכלה אבל הבלנית אמרה לי פשוט להגיע מוקדם.

לפני שאני אגיע לטבילה עצמה. יום לפני הטבילה במקווה התקשרה אליה הבלנית ואמרה לי שהולכים להיות שיפוצים במקווה ואני לא אוכל לטבול שם.אני כמובן נלחצתי. היא ישר מצאה לי מקום אחר לטבול בו. עדין היא הייתי לחוצה כי לא שמעתי על המקווה הזה וגם לא הייתה לי כ"כ אפשרות לבדוק עליו. אמרתי אין אז אין ברירה נפל עלי. ביום של המקווה הבלנית התקשרה אלי שוב ואמרה לי שבסוף לא עושים שיפוצים במקווה ומי שאחראי על השיפוץ הטעה אותה והשיפוץ בכלל מתחיל עוד כמה ימים. אבן נגולה מליבי.

הגעתי למקווה עצמו שהוא כולו מוסתר וגם הסיטואציה השאת שהמקווה נמצא באמצע רמת אביב ג' הייתה לי מוזרה. הגעתי ממש מוקדם חצי שעה לפני עם חברה רק כי לא רציתי לעשות מזה ענין או מסיבה כי אין צורך לעשות. מקווה לא נתפש בעיני כמקום שמשמח אותי. עלינו למקווה וישבנו עם הבלנית לשיחה מאוד נחמדה בלי ניסיונות החזרה בתשובה. ביקשתי מהבלנית גם שתראה לי מה זה המקווה כדי שאני אהייה פחות לחוצה. בטבילה עצמה כמעט והתעלפתי במים מכל הירידת מתח הזאת אבל אני יכולה להגיד שכשיצאתי לא היתה לי התחושה של התרוממות רוח או משהו כזה. אחרי זה ישבנו אני וחברה שלי עם הבלנית לשיחה ממש נחמדה.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

הכיני גופך לחתונה 
לא עפתי יותר מדי עם טיפולי אבל אמרתי למה לא קצת להתפנק בטיפולים שאני לא רגילה לעשות.

*אלינור טיילור- קוסמטיקאית*
פעם ראשונה בחיים שלי שהלכתי לטיפול פנים. לאלינור הגעתי כמו מרבית הבנות דרך הפורום הקטן שלו. באף טיפול לא יצאתי עם אדמומיות או עור מגורה. חלק מהמחמאות שקיבלתי היו "מה את אחרי טיפול פנים? לא נראה?" אני גם יכולה להסתובב מדי פעם בלי מייקאפ שמלווה אותי כבר כמה שנים טובות. סיכוי ממש גבוה שאני אחזור אליה להמשך טיפולים אומנם לא באינטנסיביות שהייתי לפני.

חוץ ממני גם אמא שלי הגיעה אליה לטיפול אחד לפני החתונה ויצאה סופר מרוצה.

*אסתר גבות*
טוב עוד מכורה לאסתר נולדה דרך הפורום. יש לי בעיה עם גבות. אני מאוד עצלנית ועד שאני גוררת את עצמי לעשות גבות יכולה לעבור אפילו חצי שנה. למזלי לוקח זמן לגבות שלי לצמוח.  אסתר היא עוד אחת מהמלצות הפורום. הגעתי אליה והפכתי למכורה. אני גם ממש אוהבת את הכלים שלה המגניבים שאין אצל כל גבניסטית רגילה. 

*לק ג'ל- זוריצה*
אל זוריצה הגעתי דרך הבנות בעבודה שלי שהרבה מהן מגיעות אליה. הלכתי אליה פעמים לפני ועוד פעם יום אחד לפני החתונה אחרי שהייתי חייבת להוריד את הלק במקווה. כיף להגיע אליה. מקום מפנק וגם עשיתי אצלה פדיקור.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

הכנה נוספת כמובן ששכחתי 
אני מרכיבה משקפים כבר כמה שנים טובות. כל השנים תיכננתי לשים עדשות ולא יצא.
לכבוד החתונה הלכתי על זה בראבק
למדתי איך לשים עדשות כמו גדולה וזה השתלם לי בסוף.
העדשות בחתונה למזלי לא צרבו למרות העינים הסופר יבשות שלי והצלחתי להישאר איתן עד סוף החתונה.


----------



## nitzan gng (15/3/14)

מקווה לק ועוד 
היי
רק רציתי לציין שגם אנחנו עושים את כל התהליך דרך צוהר ומאוד מרוצים בסה"כ כי ההתנהלות מולם מאוד קלה ונעימה.

שוב, החתונה והטבילה עדיין לא היתה (שבוע הבא!) אבל לגבי המקווה אני רוצה לציין דווקא עבור הכלות לעתיד את המקווה בנווה צדק! 
אני וחברה טובה עשינו עבודת תחקיר קטנה והיה חשוב לנו להגיע למקווה נקי הכי שאפשר.  שמענו על המקווה בנווה צדק ששופץ לפני כמה  חודשים ועכשיו הוא ברמת 5 כוכבים (באמת יש דירוג כוכבים של מקוואות!) והוא נקי ומצוחצח ונראה כמו ספא. הלכנו לשם לפני כחודש לראות מה ומי והבלנית הנחמדה הדגישה בפנינו כמה פעמים ש"כלות יכולות לבוא עם לק!". וכל זה כדי לעודד כלות לבוא בערב לפני החתונה ולמנוע מהן לחץ של לשים לק מחדש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  פתיחות בדת או לא??


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

מקום התארגנות- מלון דה רוטשילד 
הבית שלנו קטן ומבולגן בטירוף באופן קבוע. ידעתי שאין סיכוי שנתארגן בו כמה שאני אוהבת אותו ולכן התחלתי במלאכת חיפוש אחר מקום להתארגן. חלק מהחבילה של איזיווד כולל מלון אבל החלטתי לוותר עליו כי בחישוב יצא לי הרבה יותר יקר המלון שרצינו עם שידרוג והוספת לילה נוסף. 

התחילה משימת מציאת מלון חלופי.  ray of light  הידועה בשמה קרן (היא עוד תחזור פה הרבה בקרדיטים) המליצה לי בעקבות המלצות של יוסי האדום להגיע לרוטשילד 71. 
לילה לפני הגעתי למלון במטרה לבלות את הלילה שם עם אחותי הקטנה. הבחור הצטרף אלינו לתחילת הערב בעיקר לראות משחק של ליגת האלופות שגם ראיתי איתו קצת ביחד. משום שהמלון נמצא בלב ת"א על רוטשילד לא היה צורך להזמין ארוחת בוקר דרך המלון ולכן בבוקר התעוררנו ב7 והתארגנו טיפה. משם המשכנו לארוחה מפנקת בבנדיקט . כ"כ טעים. פנקיק אווריר וענק ופריטטה טעימה עם כל מיני ממרחים נהדרים. חייבת לחזור לשם.

המלון עצמו נראה ממש טוב וגם נכנס לשם אור טוב לצילומים. מעבר לזה המלון די סטנדרטי ברמת הפינוקים שלו ואפילו המים במקלחת לא זורמים בעוצה חזקה כ"כ אבל עובדי המלון היו מאוד אדיבים אלינו ומילאו כל בקשה שהיתה לנו.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

פינוקים 
אל המלון הזמנתי לזמן ההתארגנות סלסלת פירות משתי סיבות רציתי עוד קצת צבע וגם אני מנסה לא לאכול יותר מדי חלב.
הסלסלה הגיעה בזמן בלי בעיות והמחיר היה לא יק במיוחד
חוץ מזה היה ממש טעים


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

המלצה בעקבות המלצה 
רק חבל שהממליץ המקורי יוסי יצא פחות מרוצה, אבל לפחות אנחנו כן


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

איפור ושיער- רועי חמו 
את העבודות של רועי ראיתי כבר בפורום וממש אהבתי אותם. בתור אחת שמאוד אוהבת איפור... נאמר מכורה לאיפור היו חשובים לי כמה דברים
הנקיון של המאפר/ת- אני סטניסטית ומפחדת ממברשות מלוכלכות ומאפרים שלא עובדים נקי.
שהעור יצא חלק וקורן
שיהיו לי ריסים- הריסים שלי קצרי ושטוחים. התקווה היא שהילדים יקבלו מהבחור את הריסים כי שלו עגולים וארוכים.

בשיחה הראשונה שלנו נפגשנו אצלו בדירה. רועי התגלה כמקצוען ישר הוא אמר לי איך הוא יסרק אותי ככה שהעפעף הנפול שלי יורם למעלה ואיזה איפור הוא יעשה לי כדי להיראות זוהרת מאוד. הוא גם נתן לי המלצות לגבי השמלה שיעזרו לי לצמצם כל מיני חלקים גדולים מדי ויאריכו את הצוואר שלי.

גם באיפור נסיון הוא לא איכזב ואיפר אותי מאוד עדין. אחרי שהייתי אצלו עוד הסתובבתי עם האיפור והשיער ואני שמחה להגיד שהוא לא זז עד שהורדתי אותו. הגעתי פעם נוספת אל רועי לפני החתונה לעשות צבע בשיער. החלטנו להוריד את הצבע השחור שלי טיפה לצבע חום כהה כמו שהשיער הטבעי שלי נראה. הצביעה של רועי נהדרת. חששתי שירד לי טיפה צבע בזמן המקווה כמו שבדר"כ קורה לי אחרי צביעה שאני מוצאת את עצמי מלאה בצבע בזמן מקלחת.

ביום החתונה רועי הגיע בזמן והתחיל לסרק ולאפר אותי ואת אחותי הקטנה. היה ממש כיף שלושתנו יחד קצת דיבורים על רכילות קצת דיאטות והרבה דיבורי איפור (מכורת איפור כבר אמרתי)!
רועי הצליח להרים לי את השיער למעלה בלי תוספות רק עם ספרי שיער וסיכות. אנשים היו בשוק שכל זה השיער שלי והוא בלי אף תוספת. השיער כמובן לא זזה כל החתונה ונשאר במקום. כמה מחמאות קיבלתי רק על השיער... חברה אפילו אמרה לי את חייבת ללכת ככה כל הזמן. חוץ מזה נשארתי עם בערך 40 סיכות לשימוש עתידי מה שרועי אמר לי שיהיה.
האיפור היה עדין ומדויק כמו שרועי יודע לעשות עם אודם שהכי מתאים בעולם רובי רו של מאק שאני מתה עליו. וכן לא האמנתי שאני אגיד את זה.... נרדמתי עם האיפור והוא נשאר גם בבוקר למעט מה שירד עם הדמעות שירדו כשהורדתי את העדשות לפני השינה כי את זה הייתי חייבת.

רועי גם איפר את אחותי הקטנה והיא יצאה מהמם וכ"כ אהבה איך שהיא שכל זמן ההתארגנות היא עשתה לעצמה סלפיז של האיפור והשער.
מעבר למקצועיות שלו רועי הוא אדם מקסים וממש כיפי. בגלל גם נהיית לי אובססיה לשואב אבק רובטי.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

עוד תמונות מהאיפור 
עם האודם האדום הכי אהוב עלי בעולם רובי וו של מאק


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

הרגת אותי עם הקטע על הריסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שאת מקווה שהילדים יקבלו את הריסים שלו... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל לא הבנתי את ההקשר לשואב אבק?


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

כל פעם שהייתי אצלו השואב אבק עבד שם 
ובגללו אני רוצה אחד כזה


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

התסרוקת נהדרת! 
זו הייתה חתיכת קונסטרוקציה מרשימה ועמידה! והאיפור מושלם!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

שמלה- לימור רוזן 
לפני הכל בתור כלה לא כ"כ קלה החלטתי שאני לא הולכת להסתיר את עצמי ואת הגוף שלי כי זו לא אני. אני חושבת שהקבלה שלי של עצמי וההבנה שלי באיך הגוף שלי בנוי עזרה לי במניעת תסכולים אחר כך.
החלטה נוספת שהייתה לי הייתה לא להסתיר את הזרועות שלי. נכון הן מאוד גדולות אבל הרגשתי שאם אני אנסה להסתיר את הידים הן יראו יותר גדולות ממה שהן.

למזלי ידעתי איזו גיזרה אני יודעת שמחמיאה ומה אני מחפשת בשמלה כי לא כל התהליך היה ממש קשה ומתסכל. חיפשתי שמלה שתהיה צמודה בחלק העליון כך שתדגיש לי את הטליה שעדין יש לי ונופלת בחלק התחתון ולא נפוחה. רציתי גם שהשמלה תהיה עם משהו מענין בגב אם אפשר ובלי תחרות כי אני לא מתה על תחרות כ"כ וקישוטים. בנוסף אני אדם מאוד ביקורתי בכל מה שקור לעיצוב (זה מה שקרה לי אחרי 5 שנות לימוד עיצוב).

ללימור הגעתי אחרי שהייתי אצל מעצבת ראשונה וכבר חשבתי שהינה אני סוגרת אצלה אבל לא הרגשתי טוב שזאת השמלה אלא יותר מעין תחפושת ליום אחד. גם ללימור הגעתי בהמלצה של ray of light שאמרה לי שיש שם שמלות שאפשר למדוד שאפילו יעלו עלי. הסתכלתי באתר של לימור בעיקר על הכלות שלה וזה באמת הרגיש לי שכל כלה יוצאת מיוחדת ולא מעין שטאנץ וחוץ מזה אהבתי את הגזרות שיש.

בפעם הראשונה הגעתי ללימור עם חברה טובה שלי. מדדתי מספר דגמים שאחד מהם היה דגם שראיתי על כלות אחרות שחשבתי שיהיה טוב לי. אהבתי איך שהם נראים אבל עדין לא הרגשתי נינוחות בתור כלה בשמלות שמדדתי אבל אמרתי לעצמי שאולי כדאי לנסות שוב כי כמו שאמרתי מאוד אהבתי את הגזרות שלה והבדים היו כ"כ איכותים ונעימים. חזרתי שוב שבוע אחרי ומדדתי כמה דגמים שראיתי באתר ואמרתי שאולי בהם יהיה לי יותר טוב וכך היה בשמלה שבסופו של דבר בחרתי הרגשתי וואו איזה כיף לי בה והרגשתי כ"כ כיף ונינוחות שסגרתי עם לימור על השמלה.
ללימור הגעתי לסה"כ 5 מדידות. לימור אפילו הציעה לי לבחור איתה בגדים אם ארצה אבל החלטתי שעדיף שלא כי אני אתחיל להתבלבל יותר מדי מהמגוון שיש. היא עזרה לי בכל בחירה של תכשיטים ונעלים (איזה כיף לראות את ההתלהבות שלה מהנעלים שבחרתי). אמרה לי מתי זה טוב מתי זה לא. השמלה המקורית היא עם כפתורים בצבע לבן יחד עם לימור החלטנו לשנות את הכפתורים שיהיו בצבע זהב. הבחירה בכפתורים היתה ממש טובה וממש הוסיפה לשמלה. לימור ממש מתוקה וחמודה וממש היה כיף להיות שם איתה ועם שאר הבנות של הסטודיו המקסימות והנהדרות. 

אצל לימור מקבלים חוץ מהשמלה בהשכרה גם עליונית והינומה. בהתחלה חשבתי שאני לא אשים הינומה (הבנתי שאין חובה אמיתית תקנו אותי אם אני טועה) אבל אחרי ששמתי את ההינומה החלטתי שזה ממש נחמד ואני מוכנה ללכת איתה. העליונית היתה מהממת ביופיה ולימור הכניסה לשמלה תיקון קטן כך שהעליונית תשב בול יחד עם השמלה. היא ממש חושבת על הכל מהגיזרה הראשונית ועד הדיטיילס הקטנים.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

ג'קט עור- קסטרו 
רצתי לתת לשמלה מראה קצת עם אדג'יות ולכן החלטתי לבחור בג'קט עור. בהתחלה תיכננתי על ג'קט בצבע ירוק או כחול אבל זה לא כ"כ התאים והתחלתי לחפש ג'קט לבן/ שמנת שיתאים לשמלה.


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

סליחה, למה פה לא קיבלתי קרדיטים? 
על זה שעזרתי לך לבחור ז'קט בקסטרו?! חח סתם סתם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הז'קט מהמם!!!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

כמובן שמי שחיפשה איתי את הג'קט הייתה קרן 
סורי ברח לי


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)




----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

מעולה! אהבתי את הלוק! 
בחירה ממש מוצלחת של הג'קט והתמונה שלכם יפייפיה!


----------



## soosh1 (17/3/14)

איזה יופי!!


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

שמלה פשוט מושלמת!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מלאת קלאסה וממש מתאימה לך!


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/3/14)

השמלה מדהימה! מחמיאה לך מאוד!


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (15/3/14)

השמלה מהממת! 
ומאוד מחמיאה לך!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

נעלים כחולות 
דבר אחד ידעתי לגבי הנעלים אין מצב שאני קונה נעלים לבנות או בצבע דומה ללבן. החלטתי שאני רוצה נעלים ירוקות או כחולות. החיפוש החל. עברתי כ"כ הרבה חניות בחיפוש אחרי נעלים עם T  שיחזיק לי את הרגל וימנע החלקה של הרגל בנעל ועקב שיהיה בגובה 7 ס"מ מה שאני רגילה לו.

הנעלים הנבחרות
http://www.modcloth.com/shop/shoes-heels/on-the-bright-foot-heel-in-blue

הנעלים הגיעו ממש מהר והיו נוחות ומתאימות.... עד שהגעתי לחתונה

בהתחלה הן היו נוחות אבל בערך 6 שעות פלוס אחרי שנעלתי אותן הן אותתו לי זהו ואחרי החופה חלצתי אותן אחר כבוד ונתתי לרגלים לנוח. האצבעות שלי קצת איבדו תחושה.
חוץ מזה גם רועי המאפר וגם אייל הצלם ממש התלהבו מהן. אייל עשה להן ממש בוק.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

עוד חלק מהבוק שאיל עשה לנעלים


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)




----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

תמונה מגניבה!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

נעלים להחלפה 
ידעתי שאני רוצה נעלים חלופיות לחתונה וידעתי שהן לא יהיו כפכפי הוויאנס או משהו כזה כי אני מקבלת דלקות מכפכפים. 
הזמנתי נעלים מאסוס http://www.asos.com//Asos/Asos-Simmer-Heels/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2912088

עדין המשכתי לחפש נעלים שטוחות שיהיה אפשר לקפוץ בהן כמה שיותר ולהנות בהן. את מבוקשי מצאתי בקרוקס. לא נעלי הקרוקס הרגליות אלא נעלים דומות לטומז במחיר יחסית נורמלי. קניתי גם כן בצבע כחול את הנעלים. הן היו ממש נוחות לאורך כל החתונה ואחרי גם כן.


----------



## pipidi (19/3/14)

איזה נעליים מהממות!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

אקססוריז 
בעצת רועי התחלתי לחפש אחר עגילים צמודים וגדולים. מצאתי את העגילים בחנות שהיא רשת בדיזנגוף. ברח לי השם של החנות אבל יש אותה גם בקניון הזהב. רועי גם המליץ לי לא ללכת עם שרשרת על מנת להאריך את הצוואר.

אני ממש אוהבת שעונים והם גם עוזרים לי להישאר מפוקסת. חיפשתי שעון קטן שגם אותו מצאתי באותה רשת שמצאתי את העגילים. בסוף בעצת לימור ויתרתי על השעון. 

במקרה מצאתי צמיד ממש יפה כשחיפשתי מתנות למלוות שלי.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

והצמיד


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

תאומות צמידים! 
מצחיק שבסוף קנית את אותו הצמיד בדיוק בלי שידענו שזה אותו אחד, כבר הייתי מביאה לך את שלי וזהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ושכחת לציין- הצמיד של LULU MAY


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

הבגדים שלו- לאונרדו 
אז איך קונים בגדים לחתן ששונא קניות, שונא חתונות ובכללי שונא הכל?

הוא ידע שהוא רוצה ללבוש חליפה כמו באחים בלוז צרה ואולי אפילו להוסיף כובע ותכלס זה גם מתאים למראה שלו הצר. עברנו יותר חניות בחיפוש אחרי חליפה. לכל חנות היו את הפרצופים שלה עד שהגענו ללאונרדו. לאונרדו זה מעין מפעל לחליפות שבעלה של חברה שלי המליץ לנו עליו. 

מי היה מאמין הבחור היה מרוצה. המוכרים בלאונרדו מאוד מבינים בחליפות ובגזרות בניגוד למוכרים בחניות בקניון שרק ניסו בעיקר לגרום לו לאהוב את הבגד ולא לבדוק את ההתאמה שלו אליו. מה שקנה אותו ישר היו המכנסים שהיו נוחים להפליא. וכל השאר הוא היה מסופק ולא היו יותר מדי תלונות.

הנעלים שלו גם היו סאגה. עברנו כ"כ הרבה חניות עם הרבה לגלוג מצידו על הנעלים בכלל כי בדר"כ  הוא הולך עם נעלי ספורט או קרוקס בעבודה. 
את הנעלים הראשונות מצאנו במשביר אבל הן לא התאימו לחליפה אבל הבחור אמר שהן נוחות  להפליא אז ה נשארו.

הנעלים הסופיות היו מזארה. מה שהיה טוב בזארה היה שאפשר היה למדוד את הנעלים עם מכנסים עם מכנסים דומות למה שיש לנו בבית ואז לא צריך להיסחב עם הבגדים לחנות ולמדוד. הבחור החליף את הנעלים כמוני ישר אחרי החופה. הנעלים היו בסדר רק חתכו אותו מאחורה טיפה. הנעלים הראשונות היו לו ממש נוחות ואפילו הוא מתחיל לאמץ אותן יותר.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

תמונה נוספת של החליפה 
לצערי של הנעלים שלו אין לי כ"כ תמונה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

נמצאה תמונה של הנעלים


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

צלמים- אייל פריד ועדי הראל 
כשחיפשתי צלם לא ידעתי בדיוק מה אני רוצה ואיך אני רוצה שיראו התמונות. ידעתי מה אני לא רוצה שהתמונות יהיו מבוימות , לא להצטלם בשדות או מחובקת עם איזה עץ וגם שהתמונות לא יהיו רומנטיות קיטשיות מדי כי זה ממש לא אנחנו כזוג. בעיה נוספת שהיית לי זה החתן הסרבן. כמו בחליפות הוא גם שונא להצטלם ולא מבין למה בכלל צריך את זה. עוד בעיה שיש לו זה שהוא מוציא לשון כמו מיילי סיריס (רק שהוא היה לפניה) בכל תמונה.

נראה לי שהחיפוש אחרי צלמים היה הכי קשה בכל החתונה. ראינו 5 צלמים! זה המון בשבילינו כי שאר הספקים ראינו בין 1 ל2. אל אייל הגענו דרך איזיווד. לאייל לא היה אתר באותו זמן ולא ראיתי כ"כ הרבה תמונות אבל ממה שראיתי התמונות נראו לי יותר תיעודיות ופחות מבוימות מה שלא אהבתי אצל צלמים אחרים. 

ניפגשנו עם אייל ועם עדי בדירה בת"א. הייתה שיחה ממש נחמדה וזורמת וגם מאוד התרשמנו מהצילומים של שניהם. דבר נוסף שקנה אותנו היה שעדי בעברו היה בעלים (או משהו כזה) של פאב ששנינו מאוד אוהבים בראשון לציון והוא היה אחראי על המנה האהובה עלינו פטריות ממולאות.

אייל ועדי הגיעו למלון וישר התחילו לתקתק צילומים. אייל כ"כ התלהב מהנעלים שלי שהוא התחיל לצלם אותן בכל מקום. הם לא הפריעו לרועי להמשיך לאפר ולסדר אותי.גם בצילומים המקדימים הם תיקתקו צילומים וכל רעיון שהיה לי הם צילמו. אייל לא ביים אותנו וזרם איתנו וממש הרגשתי שאנחנו שם ולא זוג אחר. בצילומים משפחות אני זאת שביקשה שיעבור כמה שיותר מהר כי זה היה לי ממש קשה גם נעלי עקב וגם לעמוד כמו מפגרים אבל זה כבר לא קשור לאייל ועדי. באולם גם הצטרפה אלינו עטרה שעזרה לאייל בצילומים וצילמה כל דבר. אמא שלי ממש היתה מרוצה ממנה כי הלכה וצילמה אותה עם מלא אורחים. בנוסף גם נתתי לאייל רשימה של כל הדברים שאני רוצה שהוא יצלם בעיצוב שהיה והוא מילא את הכל.

התמונות הגיעו כ"כ מהר שאני הייתי בשוק. כבר תיכננתי לעצמי איך אני רודפת אחרי אייל לקבל את התמונות אבל זה לא קרה כי התמונות הגיעו תוך שבוע וחצי! אני הייתי בשוק. אני כ"כ מרוצה מהתמונות כי אני מרגישה שהוא ממש תפס אותנו כזוג ולא יצאו מהתמונות זוג אחר שלא דומה לנו.
לגבי איכות העבודה של עדי אני עדין לא יודעת כי לא ראיתי את מה שהוא צילם ואיך הוא ערך את זה.

אני ממש אוהבת את התמונה הזאת


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

עוד מעט אני אוסיף עוד תמונות מהסשן הזה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

......


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

.......


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

המפגש שלא היה 
מכיוון שהבחור הגיע להתארגן במלון בזמן שאני מתאפרת לא עשינו מפגש מרגש שבו הוא רואה אותי עם שמלה בפעם הראשונה. מה שכן עשיתי היה להביא לו מתנה לכבוד החתונה שאולי טיפה תרגיע אותו.

הזמנתי בקבוק פלאסק עם איך נראה אלכוהול בכימיה שידעתי שהוא יאהב. 
http://www.modcloth.com/shop/tabletop/in-the-spirit-of-surprise-flask

בעזרתו של הבחור של Raspail  שהוגדר כבסט מן שלי בחרתי לו גם בקבוק וויסקי איכותי. הבחור שלי מאוד אוהב וויסקי ותמיד מחפש סוגים חדשים. קניתי לו וויסקי סינגל מאלט בשם Tomintoul  בן 16 שנים. הוויסקי קיבל תגובות ממש טובות והוכתר כאיכותי מאוד.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

יוצאים לדרך לקראת המקדימים 
שחשבנו על אוטו שיקח אותנו החלטתי שצריך להיות אוטו גדול מספיק לכולנו ולשמלה שלי (לא משנה מה יהיה גודלה)

לא רצינו להוציא כסף על רכב כי זה היה מיותר

הרכב הנבחר היה הרכב האישי של החברה הטובה שלי שגם היתה אחת מהמלוות שלי. יש בו מקום לנו ולכל הציוד.

אני מגדירה אותו כרכב מחבלים ישן

לא קישטנו כי אני ממש לא מתה על קישוטים של רכבי חתונות. אולי כן היינו צריכים לשטוף אותו אבל זה ברח לי מהראש


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

הנעלים שוב


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

......


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

צילומים מקדמים- פאב המולי בלומס 
כמו שאמרתי אני לא רציתי לחבק עצים ולהצטלם בשדות עם השמלת כלה מתפדרת לי ברוח. רציתי שהצילום יהיה יותר אורבני ובמקום שנרגיש נוח. מי שעזרה לי בבחירת הלוקישן היתה  דניאל שהציעה שאולי נצטלם בפאב. מדהים! אני יודעת זאת לא המצאת הגלגל אבל זה בדיוק יעשה את העבודה.

הפאב הנבחר הוא המולי בלומס בת"א ברחוב הירקון. הפאב הוא פאב אירי וגם כל העיצוב שלו הוא סביב מוזיקה ואירלנד. חוץ מזה גם המראה שלו מבחוץ ממש יפה והתאים מאוד לצילומים. כדי שלא יהיו פדיחות קבעתי מראש עם המנהלת של הפאב שנגיע ביום של החתונה להצטלם והיא כמובן לא התנגדה ואהבה את הרעיון. 

הגענו לפאב והברמן מזג לנו שתיה והתחלנו להצטלם. האלכוהול שיחרר את האווירה אבל עדין הייתי לחוצה להספיק הכל אבל זאת אני.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)




----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)




----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)




----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

קצת מכות לא מזיק לזוג בתחילת דרכו


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)




----------



## Raspail (16/3/14)

יא קרועים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אורן ממש צחק כשהוא ראה את התמונה הזו


----------



## פיבי הרטי (17/3/14)

אבל זה אנחנו


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

כאלו חמודים!!!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

וקצת מחוץ לבר 
זרמתי איתו קצת עם הלשון


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

אוווווווף תפוזבל


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

חוץ 2


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)




----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

חוץ


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

אמרתי לכם שזרמתי איתו


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

ממשיכה לזרום


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

מתכוננים למסיבת רוק


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

חמודים שכאלה!


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (15/3/14)

תמונה גאונית!


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

וואי תמונה מעולה!!! 
למרות שזו לא חוכמה כי כל התמונות שבחרת פשוט אדירות עם הרבה טאצ' אמנותי והומור.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

המקום- עדן על המים 
אל עדן הגענו לפני שהגענו לאיזיווד. גם לעדן הגעתי בזכות קרן ששלחה לי את אחד מקבצי האקסל הנהדרים שלה עם רשימות שהיא כתבה וסיכמה על כל מקום. על עדן היא רשמה נראה מקום יוקרתי. אני כמעט שפסלתי אותו כי בתמונות ראיתי חתונות על המים וזה היה נראה לי די מעפן (סורי לכל מי שהתחתן שם על המים). אחרי 5 מקומות שראינו כשנכנסנו לעדן ידעתי שזה המקום שאני רוצה להתחתן בו. הוא היה מהמם ולא מצועצע וגם הפגישה עם עוזי הייתה מאוד נחמדה. עוזי היה איתנו מאוד דוגרי וגם אמר לנו מההתחלה שהוא מבין אותנו שאם לא נלך עליהם בגלל המחיר זה בסדר כי אנחנו זוג צעיר וצריכים את הכסף. גם שהחלטנו לעבוד איתם דרך איזיווד הוא קיבל זאת בהבנה מלאה ולא עשה שום בעיות. 

מנהל האירוע שלנו היה נדב והוא עזר לי בכל דבר שהייתי צריכה ותמיד היה זמין לכל בקשה שהיתה לי. חוץ מזה אני חייבת לשבח את רות ושלומית הנהדרת שגם עזרו לי המון וענו לי לכל בקשה.

מבחינת עיצוב נוסף לא הרגשתי שיש לי צורך לעצב עוד את המקום כי האולם של עדן הוא לא רגיל והוא בנוי מזכוכית ועץ ככה שיש תחושה שלא יושבים במקום סגור אלא במקום פתוח.

האורחים שהיה בחתונה ממש התרשמו מהמקום ומיופיו אבל מעבר לזה הם מאוד אהבו את העובדה שניתן לשבת ולדבר בשולחנות בזמן שמסיבת הרוק שלנו מתנהלת בקולי קולות. האקוסטיקה במקום נהדרת אפילו אני שבאתי לדבר עם שחר בעמדת הDJ לא שמעתי את המוסיקה שהייתה במקום.


----------



## Princess Lotta (16/3/14)

אני ממש שמחה שאת מרוצה מעדן, מבראף ומאפ 
סיד בר, זה ממש מרגיע כשהחתונה שלי עוד 9 ימים |אמאלה|

איפה הייתה החופה שלכם? ליד האקליפטוס או בפנים?






אני מעפנה בשאיפה להתחתן ברחבה על המים במרחק בטיחות גדול ככל הניתן מהדודה והדוד והשכן מקומה ראשונה


----------



## MineSweeper (16/3/14)

*נדחפת* אנחנו התחתנו ליד האקליפטוס, 
המקום הכי יפה בעיניי בעדן, ובחתונת שישי בצהריים גם הכי מוצל.
בחופה על המים יש יופי מסויים... אבל לטעמי זה מאוד מרוחק מהאורחים וממש לא רואים טוב,
לי היה מאוד כיף להרגיש מוקפת במשפחה וחברים, לראות טוב כל אורח שהגיע ועמד לראות אותי.
ואל תחשבי שתתחמקי מחיבוקים ונשיקות אחרי החופה... זה לא יקרה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (16/3/14)

גם בעיני ליד האיקליפטוס הכי מדהים 
לצערי לא יכלנו בגלל הקור


----------



## Princess Lotta (17/3/14)

אני דווקא רוצה את המרחק הזה, לפחות בחופה 
להיות מוקפת רק באנשים הקרובים לי ביותר, ובעיקר עם בן זוגי. יש בזה משהו שמזכיר, ולו לאותן דקות קצרות ויקרות, את עצם העניין, איחוד שלי ושלו.

בחתונה שלי יש גם הרבה אנשים 'רחוקים' ממני בלשון המעטה, כך שאני מייחלת לריחוק הפיזי הזה, גם אם הוא בר חלוף.

מה גם שאני והוא אלה שצריכים לרדת מהחופה וללכת אל האורחים, ולא כולם עולים ומתנפלים עלינו. כך שהחופה על המים קוסמת לי ואני מקווה מאוד שמזג האוויר יאפשר זאת.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (16/3/14)

בפנים לצערי 
אף על פי שזה לא הורגש שזה היה בפנים בגלל הקירות השקופים.

על המים מראש ויתרתי כי זה היה נראה לי לא טוב


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

חופה 
מכיוון שלא התלהבתי בלשון המעטה מהחופה הדתית וכל מה שמסביב חיפשתי לי מה יגרום לחופה שתהיה מרגשת מענינת ומכילה את המשפחה והחברים. החלטתי להכניס את המשפחה והחברים לתוך החופה שלנו. 

החלטנו שהחופה תהיה חופה קלאסית עם 4 עמודים ואנשים שמחזיקים את המוטות.

מכיוון שהפרוכת בדר"כ לא מענינת ודי סתמית החלטתי ליצור פרוכת משלנו. תפרתי פרוכת ממבד ריפוד עם סרט אלכסון מסביב. על מנת להכניס את המשפחה והחברים לפרוכת החלטתי שאת הברכות לחופה יכתבו לנו על הפרוכת. הדפסתי על תמונות שלנו שמצאתי (אין הרבה כי כאמור הבחור שונא להצטלם) על נייר מדבקה שמגהצים על בד. קניתי טושים שאפשר לכתוב על בד  והנה החופה מוכנה.

את הפרוכת ביקשתי שיניחו מראש על שולחן במרכז הקבלת פנים. הפרוכת נחלה הצלחה גדולה. הפחד שלי היה שאנשים לא יבינו מה זה ולא יכתבו אבל אנשים כ"כ התלהבו מזה ובייחוד הילדים שכתבו וקישטו שזה היה מקסים.

בחופה עצמה הסתכלתי למעלה בנסיון לקרוא את הברכות וזה היה לי כ"כ כיף. אפילו הבחור אר שזה היה אחד הדברים הכי יפים והכי מיוחדים בחתונה.

הצער היחיד שלי היה שלא חשבתי על להשאיר את הפרוכת לאחר החופה שאנשים ימשיכו לכתוב.

כרגע אנחנו חושבים מה לעשות עם הפרוכת כדי שיהיה לה מקום של כבוד.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

חופה 2


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

וכשהיא תלויה


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

מדהים וכ"כ מיוחד!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה רעיון מקסים!


----------



## shiwii (14/3/14)

וואו, איזה מיוחד!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

בדרך לחופה


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

בתור מי שנכחה שם>> 
רעיון החופה היה באמת מאד מוצלח ומרגש!!! אנשים כ"כ שמחו להיות חלק מזה וזה נתן נופך אישי ואינטימי למעמד והיה פשוט מקסים לראות איך כולם מתרגשים להשתתף! התוצאה הייתה יפייפיה וזו באמת מזכרת מדהימה!
האמת שזה גם הרבה יותר קל לביצוע ממה שחשבתי בהתחלה כשרק סיפרת לי על הרעיון... היכולת שלך להוציא לפועל בכזו קלילות וחינניות כל רעיון שהיה לך בנוגע לחתונה ממש ראויה להערכה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

למדתי מהמקצוענית


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

הנשיקה שאחרי 
דפקנו נשיקה ארוכה ביותר והבחור נשאר עם חלק מהליפסטיק שלי שתיקנתי לפני הקבלת פנים.

הבחור לא רצה להישאר לחלק שכולם קופצים עליך אחרי החופה אז הוא ניצל את ההזדמנות אחרי הנשיקה הארוכה לברוח
אני נשארתי עם רגלים כואבת מהנעלים לחבק את כולם.


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/3/14)

וואו! מקורי ומרגש!


----------



## nitzan gng (15/3/14)

מעולה!! 
אחלה ביצוע, איזה כיף שהיתה הענות ושיתוף פעולה של האורחים!
זה ממש מיוחד לעמוד מתחת לחופה שמעליכם איחולים של האהובים עליכם... מקסים!


----------



## elinoket (15/3/14)

רעיון מקורי ויפה כל הכבוד על ההקשעה


----------



## elinoket (15/3/14)

ההשקעה


----------



## ronitvas (17/3/14)

מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל אני ממש משוחדת... גם אנחנו עשינו משהו דומה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

רב- ערן גולדווסר 
כמו שכבר אמרתי לא שמחתי לעשות חתונה אורטודקסית. במקרה של הרבה ידעתי מההתחלה את מי אני רוצה. לפני 4 שנים בערך הינו בחתונה של זוג חברים שלנו והיה זה שהשיא אותם. החופה עברה ממש יפה מהירה ולא חופרת ואפילו מרגשת עד שבמהלך הטקס אמרתי לבחור שאם נתחתן בחתונה אורטודקסית אז איתו. כשהגיע הזמן לחפש רב ישר ביקשתי את השם של הרב מחברה ששמחה גם להמליץ עליו שוב. 

נפגשנו עם ערן בחתונה אחרת על מנת להתרשם ממנו ודבר לא השתנה החופה הועברה שם בצורה נעימה ומרגשת כמו בחתונה של חברים שלי. ישר סגרנו איתו. כמה זמן אחרי החופה ההיא הגעתי לחתונה של חברה אחרת ואז אני רואה את ערן מחתן את חברה נוספת שלי גם.

שבוע לפני החתונה נפגשנו עם ערן וסיכמנו איתו את כל הפרטים כמו שביקשתי ממנו לא לקרוא לי רק הכלה כי בכל אופן יש לי שם ושאני רוצה גם לתת טבעת שהיא לא מתנה וערן לא עשה בעיות בשום שלב והיה קשוב אלינו מאוד. 

בחופה עצמה ערן היה מרגש עם הסיפור שהוא מספר בדר"כ על הפעמון. הסיפור הוא שזוג זה כמו פעמון. אף חלק לא יכול להתקיים בלי החלק השני. הוא נתן לנו מתנה פעמון. לצערי שכחנו לקחת אחרי החופה את הפעמון. ערן גם לא מבקש שום תמורה. הוא אומנם לא שייך לצוהר אבל עובד איתם.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

תשל"כ


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

הורדת הינומה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

תשל"ח 
תמונה שיש לכל חתן
מתחילה להריץ ביטוחי חדש בפורום
נקווה שיתפוס


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

גדול!! יתפוס, יתפוס! 
איך לא המציאו את הביטוי הזה קודם?!


----------



## elinoket (15/3/14)

זורמת איתך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני גם אעלה כזאת בבוא העת!


----------



## ronitvas (17/3/14)

הביטוי הזה הופיע בעבר 
אך לא כל כך תפס.... אולי עכשיו יתחיל לתפוס


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

תשל"כ 2


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

שירים משמועתיים  *שיר חופה*
Moldy Peaches - "Anyone Else But You" w/ Lyrics
כששמעתי את השיר הזה בפעם הראשונה בסרט ג'ונו פשוט התאהבתי בו ואמרתי זה הולך להיות השיר שלנו

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceV62E-c86g

*שיר שבירת הכוס*
כוורת - למרות הכל
אנחנו מאוד אוהבים את כוורת ואני אישית מאוהבת בגידי גוב כבר שנים וכמו שאמרתי אנחנו כבר כמעט 9 שנים ביחד וכולם חיכו לחתונה הזאת יותר מאיתנו אז למה לא השיר הזה. בהתחלה חשבנו לשים את השיר לפני השיר כניסה לחופה רק את הקטע של בכל זאת הגענו למרות הכל אבל בעצת שחר הDJ המדהימה שלנו זה שונה לשיר שבירת הכוס. שחר התחילה לנגן את השיר מהקטע הראשון של למרות הכל. חברים שלי אח"כ אמרו שזה היה שוס גדול השיר

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3puWCNexzpE

*שיר הסלאו *
Mazzy Star - "Fade Into You"
הבחור ממש אוהב את השיר הזה ומה שהוא מסמל. אני לא התנגדתי. בריקוד עצמו הרגשתי שאנחנו היחידים במקום רוקדים ומתנשקים וכאילו אין אף אחד בעולם.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWvEXChflEE


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

אחח גידי, גידי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יצא לך טוב שהחתן שלך אוהב גם ...


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

לפני העיצוב בא הקונספט 
מכיוון שאני אדם מאוד אקלקטי ומאוד אוהבת הרבה סגנונות היה ליקשה לארגן בהתחלה בראש איזה עיצוב אני רוצה שיהיה. יש לי אוסף של קופסאות פח ובכללי יש לי המון קופסאות. אני מאוד אוהבת את המראה שלהם וגם הייתה לי מחשבה איך אני יכולה להכניס חלק מהבית לתוך העיצוב כך כשראיתי בשיטוטי עיצוב שהסתמך על המראה הישן עם הקופסאות פח ידעתי שמצאתי את הקונספט שלי והתחלתי לעבוד עליו ולמצוא את המקום שלי בו.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

עיצוב- טל דביר 
מעצבת הבית של עדן היא טל דביר. היה לי קצת חשש בהתחלה ללכת ל"מעצבת הבית" של המקום כי כבר שמעתי כל מיני דברים אבל בסוף קבעתי פגישה עם טל. הגעתי מוכנה בהשראתה של Raspail שהציעה לי להכין מראש את כל מה שאני רוצה לחתונה ואת הקונספט שיהיה מסודר. באתי לטל עם תמונות השראה. מזל שנפגשתי את טל כי אני ופרחים לא הולך ביחד וטל ממש מבינה בפרחים. עברנו על התמונות והיא הציעה לי אילו פרחים לקחת ואילו פרחים יש בזמן החתונה. הסיכום שלנו היה שהסידור של הפרחים יראה כאילו כרגע קטפו אותם מהשדה. טל גם הציעה להוסיף צמחי תבלין לכל הסידור הזה בתוך הקופסאות. בנוסף סיכמנו גם שיהיה סדר בשולחן של חומריות הכוונה יש את הקופסאות פח שלי וטל שמה בכל שולחן גם צנצנות וארגז עץ.

כשהגעתי ביום של החתונה לראות את הסידור נשמתי נעתקה מפי. זה היה כ"כ יפה ובדיוק כמו שרציתי ודמיינתי.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

עיצוב 2


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

קופסאות פח 
טל קצת דאגה שלא יהיה לי מספיק קופסאות אבל הבחור הרגיעה אותה שלא תדאג כי אם אני רוצה משהו ובמיוחד קופסאות אז יהיו קופסאות ומספיק. התחלנו בחיפושים אחר קופסאות פח. 

בשוק הפישפשים הקופסאות מאוד יקרות עד ל300 ₪ חלק מהם. יום אחד נתקלתי באחד מאתרי הקופנים בהצעה לקניה של סטים של קופסאות פח במראה ישן כמו שאני אוהבת ישר הזמנתי לי כמה. 

עוד מספר קופסאות נוסף נמצאו בחנות בדרך לאלינור הקוסמטיקאית. סה"כ היו לי מעל 30 פחיות שהבטחתי לטל שיהיו לפחות 20.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

קופסאות פח 2


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

עיצוב שולחן


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/3/14)

גם אני חולת קופסאות!!!! 
ממש ממש אהבתי את הDIY ואת ההשקעה שלך לפרטים הקטנים.
הכל יצא כל כך יפה!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

מספרי שולחן 
בהמשך לסיכום שלי עם טל על החומריות בשולחן החלטתי שמספרי השולחן יהיו על שקיות חומות של פיצוחים. 

קניתי בחנות בדרום ת"א שקיות חומות גדולות. 

על כל שקית עשיתי עם סטנסיל את המספר שולחן עם צבע אקריל לבן.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

מספר שולחן 2


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

.....


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

המרכזי שולחן יצאו מהמם! 
השילוב של הכל ביחד - פשוט כיף להסתכל בתמונות


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

איזו זריקת צבע ואביביות ככה באמצע החורף 
פשוט נהדר! מרגיש כמו איזו חתונת גן אביבית, ומדהים לראות מה אפשר לעשות גם באירוע באולם סגור בערב סגרירי, ממש קסם!


----------



## soosh1 (17/3/14)

!!! 
אני הכי שזה המרכז שולחן הכי יפה שראיתי.. לגמרי נגנב


----------



## soosh1 (17/3/14)

אני חושבת שזה*


----------



## פיבי הרטי (17/3/14)

בכיף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד המלצה לגבי זה את יכולה לשים בפנים נר


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

כרטיסי הושבה 
בהמשך לרעיון של מספרי הושבה החלטתי שגם כרטיסי הושבה יהיו באותה צורה.

לשם כך קניתי שקיות חומות קטנות ועליהן תיכננתי לעשות את המספרים עם סטנסיל וצבע אקריל אבל גם פה זה לא כ"כ הצליח.

אמא שלי העלתה רעיון לעשות את זה עם טוש טיפקס וזה יצא מהמם. לכל שקית הכנסתי סוכריות סודה בצמיד וקיפלתי אותה כמו שכרגע קנינו פיצוחים בפיצוציה הקרובה.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

כרטיסי הושבה 2


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

כרטיסי הושבה 3


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

מהמם!!! רעיון אדיר לעשות את זה הסוכריות בפנים 
זה גם יפה וגם ממש נחמד לקבל את הצמיד סוכריות הנוסטלגי הזה...


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

תפריטים 
את הרעיון לתפריט ראיתי באחד משיטוטי בפינטרסט. אחרי שקבענו תפריט ישבתו והכנתי צמיד למפיות ושלחתי להדפסה גם כן בחולון גרף. העיצוב נעשה בהשראת ההזמנה כמובן.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

תפריטים 2


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

תפריטים 3


----------



## elinoket (15/3/14)

nice אהבתי! 
זה מנייר רגיל או מבד כלשהו? איך מכינים כזה דבר??


----------



## פיבי הרטי (15/3/14)

נייר 250 גרם 
בדקתי מראש מה הגודל יהיה מסביב למפית 20 סמ' וע"פ זה בניתי את השרוול.
אני אצלם את זה מאוחר יותר ואעלה איך זה נראה לפני ואחרי וזה יהיה יותר מובן.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (15/3/14)

ההסבר 
מדדתי את ההיקף סביב המפית שהיה 10 סמ'
החלטתי על רוחב
באילוסטריטר בניתי את הגודל פלוס תוספת לחיבור
בהדפסה הכנסי קווים שיסמנו איפה לחתוך
אני מסמנת עם האצבע את המיקום
גזרתי


----------



## פיבי הרטי (15/3/14)

וככה נראה הקיפול מאחורה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (15/3/14)

וככה זה נראה בלי המפית 
את המפית משחילים לבפנים ומוסיפים את המזלג והסכין


----------



## elinoket (15/3/14)

מגניב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל לא נראה לי שבאמת יהיה לי כח לגזור 200+ כאלה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (15/3/14)

את לא באמת גוזרת אותם 
אצלי מי שהדפיס חתך לי
אני עשיתי את הגזירות בצדדים וקיפלתי
עשיתי בערך 300 כי תיכננו על יותר אורחים ממה שהיה


----------



## elinoket (15/3/14)

אה אוקי אבדוק את זה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

שולחן מתוקים- Candy buffet 
משיטוטים בפינטרסט נתקלתי במושג Candy buffet ומייד התאהבתי. אני חולה על ממתקים וג'לי בכל הסוגים והצורות והייתה לי הרגשה שאפשר להשתגע עם זה. אספתי לי רעיונות בפינטרסט ובמחשב והכנתי לי מסמך שאני אוכל להראות לטל איך אני רוצה שיהיה השולחן. טל זרמה איתי וסיכמנו מה כל אחת תביא ומה כל אחת תעשה.

כל הממתקים נקנו ברחוב זבולון 8 בת"א (רחוב צדדי בלווינסקי) בהמלצתה של קרן. קנינו בערך 30 קג' של ממתקים (יש מצב שאפילו יותר) ועוד 240 קרמבואים שחשבתי כבר שלא יהיו בזמן החתונה.

שוב טל הפתיעה אותי וכשהגעתי ביום החתונה היא עשתה שולחן שרק יכולתי לחלום עליו. השולחן נחל הצלחה גדולה ונגמרו כל הממתקים שהיו שם. הדבר היחיד שלא נגמר היה הקרמבו כי כנראה אנשים חשבו שהוא חלבי ולא פרווה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

ממתקים 
שקיות חומות שהאורחים יוכלו לקחת.
הבחור ישב איתי במשך כמה שעות לחתוך אותן


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

ממתקים


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

ארגז לחם משוק הפישפשים 
כחלק מטיולינו בשוק הפישפשים בחיפוש אחרי קופסאות פח קנינו ארגז לחם מעלף אצל אחד המוכרים בשוק. יש לו באוסף עוד הרבה דברים עתיקים כאלו ומלא קערות אמייל שאני שוקלת לחזור לשם והביא עוד כמה דברים הביתה.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

מי מתנגד לעוד ממתקים 
בטח שלא אני


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

טירוף של צבעוניות ומתוק בעיניים


----------



## soosh1 (17/3/14)

מאוהבת בזה


----------



## shiwii (14/3/14)

מדהים! 
רק בשביל שולחן כזה הייתי מתחתנת שוב


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

התמונות כ"כ מעבירות את הצבעוניות והיופי! 
זה היה מהמם ומדליק וכל האורחים היו עם מנת יתר של סוכר מה שללא ספק תרם אח"כ לקיפצוצים ברחבת ריקודים!


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/3/14)

איזו צבעוניות משגעת! 
עושה חשק לטרוף ממתקים


----------



## NoFi M (17/3/14)

טוב זהו! 
אני חייבת כזה אצלינו!





 זה נראה כ״כ כיףףףף


----------



## פיבי הרטי (17/3/14)

אני פה אם את צריכה עזרה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

חתונת רוק - שחר אריאל 
מכיוון ששנינו מאוד אוהבים רוק היה ברור לנו שלא תהיה לנו חתונה בלי המוסיקה שאנחנו אוהבים. נכון אנחנו לא זוג מטאליסטים עם מלא קעקועים ולבוש פאנקיסטי אבל הרוק זורם אצלנו בדם. 

עוד לפני שבכלל היתה הצעה חברה טובה כל פעם שנפגשנו היתה אומרת לי נו מתי תתחתנו וכשתתחתנו אתם חיבים לקחת את שחר אריאל להיות הDJ  שלכם. כשהגענו לאיזיווד  פגשנו בDJ נוסף שזרם איתנו בכל מה שקשור למוסיקת רוק. קבענו פגישה ונפגשנו איתו. אמרנו לעצמנו אם שחר לא תשתווה לו לפחות אנחנו קובעים איתו כי היה לנו ממש טוב ואז... הגענו לשחר. 

שחר התגלתה כמקצוענית על. היא התחילה ב"טיפול זוגי" שבו שאלה אותנו כל אחד על עצמו וההורים שלו מהכיוון המוסיקלי כמובן. שחר גם לא מהססת להגיד על שיר שהוא נדוש או חרוש או לא רקיד וזה מה שאהבתי אצלה את הכנות לבוא לזוג ולהגיד לו על שיר חופה שהוא חשב שזה השיר חרוש. אחרי זה היא שלחה אותנו לעשות שיעורי בית עם 14 ג'יגה של שירים שנבחר מהם מה מתאים לקבלת פנים, לאוכל וכו'.

שבוע לפני החתונה נפגשנו עם שחר לשיחה לקראת החתונה ובחירת שירים חשובים. שחר יעצה לנו בכל הקשור לסדר החתונה מתי ריקודים מתי וכו'... כמו למשל הבקשה המוזרה של אמא שלי לריקוד פסדובלה שהיה בסוף להיט מאוד נחמד שחר אמרה לנו יאללה למה לא נשים שיר אבל בסגנון של פעם אלא משהו מקפיץ יותר.

בזמן צילומי הקבלת  שחר שמה לבקשתי שירי אלטרנטיב כמו שאני אוהבת על מנת לנסות להרגיע אותי טיפה. 

בקבלת פנים היא שמה את כל מה שרצינו וגם האורחים שלנו אהבו מאוד את הפליליסט שהיא שמה. 

בריקודים עצמם היה המון רוק. אני באיזשהו שלב חשבתי שיש קצת אנשים ואולי כדאי לסגור שחר ישר אמרה לי "נראה לך?" יאללה תחזרי לרחבה והמשיכה להפציץ עם שירי רוק שכולם נהנו מהם. 
הנה אנחנו ההוכחה שחתונה יכולה להיות שמחה וכפית בלי מזרחית מלבד כמה שירי מזרחית שאנחנו רצינו שהם מזרחית של פעם "מזרחית רטרו". לא היה אף שיר שלא אהבנו.

בסוף החתונה שחר הביאה לנו דיסק עם שירים של החתונה. בדרך לצימר שמנו אותו והיה לנו ממש כיף לשמוע את השירים שלנו.


----------



## josie1986 (14/3/14)

איזה כיף לכם! 
שחר המדהימה! הייתה גם הדיג'יי שלנו.

נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה מקסימה. שיהיה המון מזל טוב!!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

אני רואה שאנחנו שותפת בעוד משהו 
שחר ופו הדב
התמכרות ישנה שיש לי אילו בעיקר לטיגר


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

האוכל- בראף 
עדן עובדים עם בראף. אני עד שהגעתי לפורום לא כזה ענין אותי קיטרינג בחתונות וחוץ ממספר מצומצם של חתונות אני באמת לא יכולה להגיד ששמתי לב לאוכל בהם. הדבר הראשון ששבה אותי אצל בראף זה שהם מכינים פאבלובה שזה הקינוח האהוב עלי בעולם. מפה הכל רק נראה טעים.

הגיע יום הטעימות.... יאם יאם יאם.... זה היה יום של אוכל מושחת. מה גם שפונקתי ב2 מנות של פילה בקר נהדר עשוי מעולה. ההורים שלי וההורים של הבעל היו מרוצים ברמה שלא ראיתי אותם ככה בחיים וזה מאוד קשה להוציא מההורים שלו אושר ושביעות רצון. ההורים שלו סיכמו את הערב "שלי בחרה מעולה." חוץ מזה השירות בטעימות היה נהדר.

במשך כל הזמן עד החתונה רונן תציד עמד לרשותנו ומצא אפילו יומיים לפני למצוא דרך לפנק אותנו בעוד קצת פינוקים. אז כמו רוב החתן כלה לא הספקנו לאכול  בחתונה שלנו אבל קיבלנו מלא מחמאות על האוכל. לכולם היה מאוד טעים האוכל וגם המנות לא היו רגילות לחתונה. המחמאה הכי גדולה היתה שהאוכל שהוגש היה ברמה של מסעדה טובה. מעבר לזה קיבלנו הרבה מחמאות על השירות של המלצרים בחתונה ושלא היה חסר דבר.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

קינוחים 
אוווווף מי מזמין אותי לחתונה בעדן?
כ"כ בא לי על האוכל של בראף שוב

אוחחחחח פבלובה אהובתי


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

איך פספסתי את זה???


----------



## Princess Lotta (16/3/14)

את פנויה בשלישי הבא?


----------



## פיבי הרטי (17/3/14)

בכיף


----------



## Princess Lotta (17/3/14)

אבל ראי הוזהרת, זו ממש לא חתונת רוק! 
יותר חתונת פופ, אייטיז, ניינטיז, הרבה יורופופ (שירים בספרדית ואפילו שבדית), מוזיקת שלאגר שמחה ומסוכרת. השאלה אם תעמדי בזה?


----------



## פיבי הרטי (17/3/14)

זורמת על הכל 
אני באה לשמח חתן כלה לא משנה מה המוסיקה אפילו חסידית
עזבי אותך מוסיקה יש בראף זה מה שחשוב
לא אכלתי ביס בחתונה שלנו


----------



## Princess Lotta (17/3/14)




----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

בר- אפ סייד בר 
הדבר היחיד שהיה חשוב לבחור היה האלכוהול. היה לו חשוב שתוגש וודקה ספציפית בשביל אבא שלו ושבכללי יהיה מספיק אלכוהול.

הבר שעדן עובדים איתו הוא אפ סייד בר. אשת הקשר שלנו היתה שירן. החבילה הבסיסית שלהם מספקת למדי אבל רצינו טיפה יותר. נפגשנו עם שירן וסידרנו לנו חבילה שתתאים לחתונה שלנו בהתאם לקהל שהולך להיות לנו. סגרנו שתהיה קאווה בפתיחה ואף שתהיה קאווה בהמשך הערב בזמן האוכל ושירן גם פינקה אותנו בבקבוק וודקה לשוחן של האבא של הבחור. 
בנוסף כחלק מהחבילה היה גם מתוקים (לא שלא היה מספיק) ופירות לרחבה.

אנחנו הוספנו עוד 5 בקבוקי וואנגוך ושני בקבוקי ווסקי בשביל הבחור שכונו ווסקי חתן כי רצינו שיהיה לו משהו ספציפי שלא יגמר ע"י האורחים האחרים.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

מתוקים לרחבה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

מתנות לאורחים- סבונים 
ידעתי שאני רוצה לעשות מתנה לאורחים וידעתי שהיא צריכה להיות משהו DIY וההחלטה נפלה על סבונים אבל מה לי ולסבונים? בחיים לא הכנתי סבון. חיפשתי וחיפשתי עד שמצאתי כמה הדרכות על הכנת סבונים והתחלתי בהכנה של הסבון.

על מנת להכין סבון יש צורך בפתיתי סבון, ריח וצבע. כל אלו וחמאת שיאה נקנו ב"זיו כימקלים בחולון" 

החלטתי ללכת על צורה פשוטה בסבון מלבן. קניתי תבנית סילקון של עוגת אינגלייש קיק והתחלתי במאלכה. כל עוגת סבון היתה מרכבת מ3 שכבות של צבע. הכנתי מספר עוגות והתחלתי לחתוך אותן לפרוסות סבון. הסבון עצמו נעשה באמבט מרי שבו המסתי את הסבון ואז הוספתי את הריח (אפרסק או תפוח) ואז צבע עירבוב ואז שפכתי לתבנית להתקררות.

למי שרוצה עוד קצת מידע על הכנת סבון מוזמנת להיכנס למלכת הסבון
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAADF6209996265D2


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

סבונים


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

אריזת הסבונים 
כל סבון נארז באריזת צלפון שתשמור על הריח שלו והכנסתי אותו לתוך שקית פיצוחים לבנה עם כרטיס ביקור שעליו רשמתי תודה שבאתם ועוד כמה מילים על סבון אלכוהול וחתונה. את השקית סגרתי עם וואשי טייפ שקניתי במסטיקים.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

הפתק


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

תיעוד ההכנה 
תיעוד ההכנה הוא בזכות קרן שכל הזמן ביקה תמונות של ההכנה של הסבונים אם היא לא היתה מבקשת כנראה שלא הייתי מצלמת


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

.....


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

אנשים ניסו לאכול את הסבונים 
כל פעם שמעתי ממישהו על מישהו שניסה לאכול אותם


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

רק אוסיף פה כמה מילים 
שרמת ההשקעה שלך בפרטים הכי קטנים היא פשוט מעוררת הערצה!
למי שלא הבין, שלי במשך חודשים לפני החתונה החליטה להקדיש סופ"שים שלמים להכנת סבונים - פה זה אמנם מסתכם בכמה הודעות קצרות - אבל כמות הזמן וההשקעה שהייתה פה באמת צריכה לזכות בהערכה גדולה!
כמה ימים לפני החתונה שלי עדיין יצרה סבונים במרץ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שלי- קבלי חח גדול!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

מסמיקה 
הרגלים של תואר בעיצוב לא משתנים

ואני פרטים קטנים מה פתאום.... אני הכי לא שמה לב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאיפה זה בא לי


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/3/14)

מתנה שווה! 
מאוד אהבתי את הרעיון, כיף לקבל סבונים וזה תמיד פרקטי!


----------



## elinoket (15/3/14)

וואוו! את לא מפסיקה להדהים אותי! 
כל הכבוד על ההשקעה, הזמן והסבלנות! יצא מהמם


----------



## Raspail (16/3/14)

מתנה מקסימה! והכי כיף לדעת שזו עבודת יד!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

סיכום דבר ותודה 
יצאנו לתהליך הזה לפני 8 חודשים הראש שלי עוד היה עמוס במחשבות על פרויקט גמר וסיום לימודים ארוכים במיוחד. בסופו ל דבר נהנתי מכל התהליך למרות חתן המרמרה ששונא חתונות ולמרות הלחצים הרבים שבאו מההורים או מכל אחד אחר שהחליט שהוא חייב להגיד משהו. היה כיף להגיד שאני כלה ולקבל המון מזל טובים אפילו איזה קולולו מהמוכר שקניתי אצלו את הבקבוק וויסקי לבחור.

למדתי הרבה דברים בתהליך שחלקם אני אקח לעצמי בהמשך. אפילו ממש נהנתי בסוף מהפרחים שאחרי החתונה נשאר לי הרבה מאוד מהם בבית וחלקם עדין נמצאים בקופסאות ואני משקה אותם באדיקות.

לכלות העתידיות תהנו מזה ואל תקחו את זה יותר מדי קשה. מה שליווה אותי כל הזמן היה זה אומנם אחד הימים החשובים בחיים אבל זה עדין יום אחד מחיים ארוכים משותפים כבר התחילו וימשיכו אז אין צורך להשתגע.

המון תודות לקרן שליוותה אותי לאורך כל התהליך והתלהבה איתי ביחד מכל מיני דברים קטנים ועזרה לי המון בבחירה של דברים. אני גם שמחה שהפכנו להיות חברות גם מעבר לעולם הוירטאלי.

להדר שמתי שנפגשנו (אנחנו מכירות הרבה לפני כל ענין החתונות) עודדה אותי לכל הדברים המשוגעים שהיו בראש.

ותודה לכם פורום מקסים שהייתם לי בית קטן שאומנם לא הייתי בו הרבה אבל היה כיף לקבל השראה מכל הבנות המוכשרות שפה.


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

שלי יקרה 
אני חייבת להגיד שהקרדיטים שלך פשוט משמחים ומרגשים!
בתור שותפה סמויה בתהליך- אני כל פעם נדהמתי מחדש כמה את משקיעה וכמה יש לך מחשבה עד הפרטים הכי קטנים.
באמת עשית פה פרוייקט DIY מדהים שעשה את החתונה לכזו מיוחדת ושלכם (טוב נו, שלך, כי לשבי לא אכפת..)
החופה זה פשוט רעיון אדיר, והעמדת ממתקים- פשוט תענוג! והסבונים- איזו מחשבה וכמה השקעה בכל התהליך.
האמת שידעתי על כל הדברים הקטנים שהכנת ועשית, אבל לראות את הכל מאוגד ביחד בקרדיטים עדיין עשה לי וואו גדול! זה כיף לראות את כל הרעיונות הקטנים שהיו לך ואיך הכל ביחד יצא כ"כ יפה ומיוחד. 
מצחיק אבל גם לא ידעתי שבעקבות האקסל ששלחתי לך הגעת לאולם... חחח יחי רשימות האקסל! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל מקרה, שלי יקרה- אני שמחה שהייתי שותפה לתהליך כמו שאת היית אצלי ועכשיו גם כשאין חתונה באופק נוכל להמשיך להיות חברות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מזל טוב ענקי! וגם לשבי החתן ששונא חתונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שהזוגיות שלכם תמשיך להיות מדהימה עם הרבה אושר ואהבה!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (14/3/14)

חסר לך שלא נשאר בקשר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש עוד ילדים בדרך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איפה נתמרמר על כאבים ובעלים מעצבנים אם לא אחת לשניה.


----------



## ray of light (14/3/14)

רק למען הסר ספק... 
הם עוד לא באמת בדרך, כן? אבל בעזרת השם יהיו בעתיד! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אל תדאגי, אני לא הולכת לשום מקום!!


----------



## haych (15/3/14)

מקסים 
העיצוב מהמם והרעין של החופה מקורי ומרגש.
עשית לי חשק לעציצים בקופסאות וינטג' ולהכין סבונים בבית...
שיהיה לך המון מזל טוב והצלחה בחיי הנישואים!


----------



## Bobbachka (20/3/14)

איזה כיף של קרדיטים! 
כיף לחזור לפורום אחרי כמה חודשים טובים ולנחות על הקרדיטים שלך!

נראה שהייתה חתונה מקסימה במיוחד של זוג מקסים במיוחד!!

המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Raspail (14/3/14)

חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלכם עוד לפני שהתחתנתם 
היה לי ברור שיהיה מדהים מדהים מדהים, ואכן כך היה!!!
הכי כיף היה לשמוע את כל התכנונים והרעיונות שלך בחודשים האחרונים ובסוף לראות איך הכל קורם עור וגידים ויוצא לפועל ביום המיוחד הזה באופן משגע ומעבר לכל דמיון!
הטאצ' האישי שלך ניכר בכל פרט ופרט, העשייה שלך מורגשת בכל אלמנט והמחשבה וההשקעה בפרטים הקטנים פשוט מעוררות השראה!

מעבר לעיצוב שהוא כמובן ה-ו-ר-ס, גם האוכל היה פשוט מעולה, התמונות שלכם יפייפיות, השמלה שלך מהממת ומחמיאה, התסרוקת שלך משגעת ומגניבה! שאני אמשיך? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הרעיון של החופה עם הברכות האישיות שבה את ליבי! וכמובן לקינוח (חוץ ממלא מלא גומי וקרמבו) מסיבת רוק מטורפת - ללא ספק מבחינה מוסיקלית זו החתונה הכי שונה שיצא לי אי פעם להיות בה וזה היה אדיר!!!

מלא מלא טוב, גם לחתן הסורר שראו עליו בחתונה שהוא נהנה מכל רגע ואין מצב שהוא יצליח להכחיש את זה!!!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (15/3/14)

מה זה שמחה שנהנית ככה מהכל 
ותודה על המחמאות
כמובן שכולי סמוקה פה
הייתה לי השראה נהדרת


----------



## ronitvas (17/3/14)

לא יכולתי לנסח טוב יותר... 
אז אני "מתלבשת" על ההודעה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שלי יקרה,
תודה רבה רבה על קרדיטים מעלפים!!!
אוהבת הכל, עד לרמת הפרטים הקטנים.
כמות ההשקעה מטורפת ואני בטוחה שהאורחים שלכם ממש נהנו להיות באירוע כזה.
מאחלת לך את כל הטוב שבעולם ורק אהבה


----------



## nitzan gng (15/3/14)

מזל טוב! 
קראתי הכל, ומאוד נהניתי! 
העיצוב של השולחנות היה אביבי ומהמם במיוחד ולמצוא מעצבת בית שתבין את הראש שלך ותדע לבצע את זה זה נכס גדול! מאוד אהבתי לראות את הפרטים הקטנים והמגניבים של פתקי ההושבה, מספרי השולחן והמתנות!! יצא משגע! ואני לגמרי מבינה אותך על הרצון להשקיע בפרטים הקטנים - גם אני סוג של מכורה ובעלת סבלנות אינסוף לדברים הקטנים... כיף ליצור אותם וכיף עוד יותר לראות את התוצאה הסופית! 

שגם בזוגיות שלכם תדעו להשקיע אחד בשני באותה רמה, ושהיו לכם חיים מאושרים יחד!


----------



## onestylishbride (16/3/14)

קרדיטים כמו שאני אוהבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










| 
מקסים מקסים מקסים!!!
קודם כול הלוק שלכם, מעודן, יפה ושיקי! ואחר כך העיצוב והירידה לפרטים.
כול הכבוד! שאפו, נראה שהייתה חתונה מהנה ושהאורחים הרגישו את התשומת לב.
מיה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (16/3/14)

איך שכחתי לתת לך קרדיט 
את טוקו המתוק שמנו אצל דנה למשך החתונה ולמיני ירח דבש אצל דנה שהמלצת עליה

מי שמחפשת פנסיון לכלב תלכו אליה היא נהדרת
היא שלחה לי תמונות שלו כל יום שאני לא אתגעגע


----------



## Raspail (16/3/14)

איך אין תמונות של טוקו בכל השרשור הזה?!? 
נראה לי זה הופך את הקרדיטים שלך ללא תקניים


----------



## פיבי הרטי (16/3/14)

אל תתחילים איתי 
אני יכולה לשים קרדיטים שלמים רק של הילד


----------



## soosh1 (17/3/14)

קטניייייי 
איך זה לא התמונה הראשונה?? חח מהמם קטן..


----------



## ronitvas (17/3/14)

תגידי... 
אם כבר כל כך השקעת....
יש מצב שאת מכינה לי רשימה מסודרת עם כל הספקים?
אני רוצה להעלות את זה לספריית קרדיטים, ובטוח שלך זה יקח פחות זמן מלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה מראש


----------



## פיבי הרטי (17/3/14)

קרדיטים מקוצרים 
המקום- עדן על המים
עיצוב- טל דביר מעצבת הבית של עדן
קיטרינג- בראף
בר- אפ סייד בר
DJ- שחר אריאל
צלם סטילס- אייל פריד
צלם וידיאו- עדי הראל (אם אני לא טועה זה השם משפחה)
שמלה- לימור רוזן
איפור שיער- רועי חמו
טבעות- מלצר ירושלים
מקום התארגנות- רוטשילד 71
מתנות לאורחים- סבונים זיו כימקלים


----------



## ronitvas (17/3/14)

עדכנתי!!! 
לכי לקישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים 2014
זה שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה רבה רבה!!!


----------



## anglfall (19/3/14)

רונית היי, אני לא מוצאת הקרדיטים שלי..


----------



## ronitvas (19/3/14)

לא מוצאת בקישורים או לא מוצאת בכלל? 
על הקישורים אני עובדת בשבוע האחרון ועדיין לא הספקתי לעדכן את כולם.
אם יש לך קישור, תשלחי לי אותו ואשמח להכניס.
כמו כן, עדיך לכתוב את פירוט הספקים (יקח לי יותר מהר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
תודה


----------



## anglfall (19/3/14)

בקישורים


----------



## ronitvas (20/3/14)

אז כנראה שלא הגעתי לזה עדיין 
מוזמנת לשלוח לי קישור


----------



## soosh1 (17/3/14)

איזה כיף! 
נראה שנהנתם כל כך וגם האורחים! הכל מהמם... רק אושר ואהבה ועוד כלבלבים חמודים שהמשך


----------



## ronitvas (26/3/14)

הקרדיטים המקסימים שלך נכנסו לקישורים 
כלים ומידע (בלשונית האמצעית) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים 2014


----------

